# Know of hanicapped or special needs shows in ohio?



## Ponies (Aug 18, 2012)

My little sister wants to get into showing. She has autism but is very.. highfunctioning. (Would that be the right word? Lol.)
Ive never heard of any, but ive never looked around for shows that have classes or is strictly for them. I wouldn't want her to go into any regular classes as she does get frustrated easily. (Ex. Horse doesn't move, horse moves too fast) I hope I put this in the right area. I'm more used to replying on threads, not making them!
Thanks!


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

USPEA

Look into the US Para Organization, you might be able to find some answers there.


----------



## natpav (Aug 27, 2012)

What part of Ohio are you in. In Cincinnati Winton Woods has a Horses Helping Humans show every October, this coming weekend, as well as hosting Special Olympic events. They do offer special lessons, and even have special saddles! Search the special olympics website, I am sure that there is a program near you.


----------



## Ponies (Aug 18, 2012)

Im up by Akron area, but my sister is no where near show-ready yet. lol. 

Ill definitely look at both of those and see if theres anything. ^^ Thank you!


----------



## natpav (Aug 27, 2012)

No problem! Any rider can compete at any level, and there are many fun classes too!


----------

